# GET BIT Custom Rod Building Supply * Black Friday* NEW PRODUCTS ADDED! SAVE BIG



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*We've added reel seats at 50% OFF, RodGeeks Blanks up to 40% OFF, 8ft Glass Blanks for $19.95, Reamer Kits for $39.95 and More!! 

Save 15% to 60% OFF across the entire site! 

Now is the time to buy the rod building equipment and supplies you've always wanted! 

Click Here to See and Save Before Its Too Late! 
http://www.getbitoutdoors.com/specia...friday-11.html

You can build a better rod and we are glad to help.*


----------

